# VA concealed in restaurants bill



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

"will now be sent to Governor McDonnell's desk for his consideration." But is he going to sign it? I know nothing about VA politics and even the VCDL site doesn't say if he is going to sign or not.

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?id=5498



> Virginia House Repeals Ban on Concealed Carry in Restaurants!
> 
> Tuesday, March 02, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck, I hope your Governor is as 2a as ours. We have been able to legaly carry in restaurants for a few months now and surprise, the streets are not running with blood.

tumbleweed


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wish we could get this passed here in NC.

http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=13671


> Governor Bob McDonnell Signs VA Restaurant Carry into Law
> 
> Wednesday, April 14, 2010
> 
> ...


----------

